# Suites from opera



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

We've done overtures and arias.... What about suites from opera?

Here are some to get started:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Suite from the Opera "Alcina" G. F. Haendel


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I quite like this one, Oppenheimer from Doctor Atomic in the production at De Nederlandes Opera. A little ruffled, like one would expect. The coarse pinstriping is perfect, too.










This finer, three-piece number from the production at the Met is a much better suit, but is it better at expressing character?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I... may have misread the thread title 

The first movement of the (shorter) revised version of the Doctor Atomic Symphony


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

One of my favorites, Frans Brüggen conducting the Orchestra of the 18th Century in Jean-Philippe Rameau's Les Indes Galantes suite.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am not sure if they count:

Bizet Carmen Suite No.1 No.2


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

mountmccabe said:


> I quite like this one, Oppenheimer from Doctor Atomic in the production at De Nederlandes Opera. A little ruffled, like one would expect. The coarse pinstriping is perfect, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Refrain your suit from pressing!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Richard Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier/Waltz Suite Op.59 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

mountmccabe said:


> I quite like this one, Oppenheimer from Doctor Atomic in the production at De Nederlandes Opera. A little ruffled, like one would expect. The coarse pinstriping is perfect, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are some Serge suits:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Good 'un.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Aaron Copland : The Tender Land, Orchestral Suite from the opera


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------

